
Cher Wang, the most powerful female tech executive you've never heard of - echair
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/27/technology/companies/27wang.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
whacked_new
> you've never heard of

We've heard about her alright. Just as much as we've heard about the CEOs of
Asus, Hynix, Toyota, Lenovo, and Haier. Cultural, perhaps?

------
zasz
Goddamn it, why do we still feel the need to emphasize "the most powerful
FEMALE" executive bit? Isn't it enough to recognize that she's damn powerful
without taking her out of the general pool of executives and thereby not
comparing her to male executives?

------
motoko
Remember girls, you too can be empowered to be the daughter of one of the
richest men in the world. Grrlpower!

~~~
whacked_new
It is one thing to have access to large resources, but quite another to be
able to use large resources effectively. Wang has proven herself capable in
her own right. Headstart or not, she deserves much respect and inspires many.

Her (late) father has quite an amazing story himself. If you count Cher as
continuing his legacy, it is the result of two generations of rags-to-riches
hard work.

~~~
cellis
I'm sorry, i've never been inspired by anyone that turned some millions into
billions. Her story is no different than that of Donald Trump.

edit: Donald Trump, sans the outsize hyperbolic attitude.

~~~
whacked_new
Fair point, but perhaps approach it from a different perspective. Her father
did not even complete grade school, but built a highly respected empire in a
field most people would not think much about. He lives frugally and champions
diligence. His children (and children-in-law) also live by admirable
principles.

As a legacy, it is grounded in good principles. You take and you give back.
The wealth follows, but is secondary. It is inspiring to see leaders in this
class, no matter if they accumulate millions or billions.

The hyperbolic attitude, I think, makes a world of difference, and makes a
terrible comparison.

~~~
cellis
Ok point taken. But Fred Trump was similar to her father, i don't think he
went to college.

Perhaps i am inspired by people that are successful, but much more by people
like Mark Cuban, who came from nothing. Much harder and merits much, much more
respect.

------
fallentimes
I wish the NY times wouldn't make me login so I wouldn't have to use BugMeNot
every single time. At least there's an ff plugin.

~~~
aston
If NYT makes you login, clear your cookies. Easy peasy.

~~~
pg
That's what I always do. I wonder if you could make a browser plugin that just
did this automatically. Can plugins clear cookies?

~~~
Zev
Have you tried blocking cookies from NY Times completely in the Prefs ->
Privacy -> "Exceptions" area. Also, there is <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/1243> \- which does the same thing as adding to Exceptions,
but with a different way of adding sites to the rules afaik.

Also, there's the whole "Private Browsing..." mode in Safari, but I couldn't
find something similar last time I hunted for something along those lines in
Firefox built in.

~~~
pg
I think I tried it and the NYT refused to show me pages.

------
sharkfish
"HTC had strong engineers developing notebooks, said Mr. Chen. But it was a
volatile business with lots of competitors. She saw that clearly and pushed
for the other instead."

I'm curious as to how she decided cell phones over notebooks. Cell phones seem
to be uber-competitive, too.

~~~
brandnewlow
Perhaps not in 1987?

~~~
cdr
The article says 1997.

